# check engine light



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

ok my girlfriend has a 96 auto with 180k. when the light is on the engine skips at low rpms and when its off it runs just fine, ran the codes at auto zone and got misfire on cyl 1... so what would cause a misfire just sometimes and other times it runs great for days?? thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Check the plug wires


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

leaky intake manifold gasket


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

new plugs and wires and i sprayed starting fluid around the intake manifold no change in idle...it only skips when its under a loas its fine in park, and now that i got some time driving it it does skip when the light is off


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

spray some carb cleaner near the intake manifold while it's running. I guarantee the gasket is split near #3 & #4 cylinders. That repair is costly enough, THEN consider doing a proper tune-up w/genuine Nissan parts. Don't use anything other than NGK plugs in it or it'll start having problems.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

infinitech said:


> spray some carb cleaner near the intake manifold while it's running. I guarantee the gasket is split near #3 & #4 cylinders. That repair is costly enough, THEN consider doing a proper tune-up w/genuine Nissan parts. Don't use anything other than NGK plugs in it or it'll start having problems.



I mis read his orignal posting. He has a problem with cylinder #1 not 3-4 whch would lead me to believe that its a gasket leak. 

I would suggest to see if you have a bad injector


----------



## hoosierdaddy2113 (Jul 4, 2006)

sprayed it with carb cleaner still nothing...put screw driver to injector and it sounded the same as the rest


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

did you unplug the injector and notice a difference in the engine preformace?


Frank


----------



## danthenissanman (Jun 29, 2007)

As recommended by other users, always use original Nissan parts in a tune up. With plugs, NGK's. If changing the plugs and wires did not help, you have to make sure that the fuel injectors are okay. The connectors and/or wiring to the fuel injectors could also have a problem. 
Do you use high test gas? If not, run at least two full tanks of the highest grade of gas you can find. See if the problem is less frequent or goes away.


----------

